# first skyline



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I am considering buying a skyline and want something beefy and defintley turbo.

my budget can stretch to 8-10k but hoping to pay around 4-5 k max .

I have seen few r33 gts claiming they have around 320bhp .

I am comparing this to m3/m5 and silvia s15.

can someone please guide me on what are the top skyline models and with skylines can you slap a bigger turbo on and expect a massive gain for relatively cheap price or do you need to go all forged etc .

what are the things I need to be aware/worry of as an owner of one ( assuming will buy one)

skyline has always been my legendary car but now tempted by m3.

I am reading on different models etc but my knowledge is very limited 

i appreciate any help


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Your upper budget should get you a nice standard (or close) R32 GT-R.

That's the one people in the know would go for - classic with enough power to please.

Prices are going up fast too.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

how about r33 gts as it seems to have more power .

I have no clue on skyline and hence asking for some guidlines on price


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

No the 33 gts does not have more power its a non turbo. The 32 gtr is a 2.6 twin turbo at approx 280hp.

The 33 gtst however is a 2.5 single turbo, good base car to start from IMO


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-T

Above is what i am looking at 

R33 gtst so would you go r32 gtr 2.6 or r33 gtst considering you want to do cheap diy mods by upgrading turbo and inlet injector etc which i can all do it myself


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

There is no such thing as cheap and Skyline.

The car you posted looks clean enough.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Please pardon my ignorance but if i can swap the tubo and get a uprated turbo for 1k and 500 to fit it in then should i not expect a better hp

This is just a vague idea . I will of course read about what fits etc and get the right part


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Is this one ok


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261784258455?_mwBanner=1

Going to check it out tomorrow


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

You can buy a gts (t or whatever) and make it a fast car for relatively little money. However, if you go into Skyline ownership, gts or otherwise, expecting it to be cheap, you will be in for a surprise. 

If you want a fastish car for a year or two and aren't really bothered about having something to cherish long term then a 33 gts is fine. They are completely different cars.. gts for rwd boy racer fun, or gtr if you want something slightly more technical. 

To look after and keep, a 32 (or 33) gtr for 10k is going to be more rewarding. They are completely different cars. gts for rwd boy racer fun, or gtr if you want something more special.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

In terms of ownership what are the big costs and can it be used as daily car? 

I am currently using my e60 530 d so thinking of replacing it

Does the car worth the price on the ad?


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

"GTR" owner ship is a serious decision, no matter which model you choose, if your not mechanically minded it's going to get expensive at some point, yes they can be used as daily drivers and doing so seems to be the way to avoid some of the problems (regular use). Though reading between the lines a little, it seems like your....

Just buy an M3 bud, relatively cheap, rear wheel drive thrills, that rarely breaks down, they're a lot less hassle.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Np , why do you think skyline is no good for me?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Because you will need, injectors, ecu, turbo, exhaust, de-cat, downpipe, front mount intercooler, bigger fuel pump AND a remap to make a GTST faster than a standard GT-R.

Even then, on the road, a GT-R will soak up the bumps, corner better and be quicker point to point.

All of the above will see you for about £2,500.

Think Kev is saying buy an M3 as its N/A, less fuss and if looked after less hassle.

Still not as quick as a GT-R though.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok and what hp would u see from the 2.5 k?

Is the one on the link anygood as going to see and potentially buy it now


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

300/340 BHP ish if the engine is mapped well and has been kept in good condition.

Like I said, the one on the link looks okay - only you can tell when you drive it though.

If ask if it's always been run on V-Power and who mapped it.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all , 

I am about to buy my r34 with 90k on clock for 7800

The exhaust is leaking from the joint I believe 

The light below the belt is taped and the guys said it is the airbag light becaus it has a sport steering wheel

Engine seems ok but slightly weak

Walk away or buy? No oil leak etc


----------



## Little Legs (Aug 29, 2011)

Buying a r34 for £7800 with a "weak" engine isn't a good idea IMO. Better to be patient and look at a few more.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

linux44 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am about to buy my r34 with 90k on clock for 7800
> 
> ...



I've given you good advice, now your randomly banging on about a high mileage R34?

Sorry but you have messer written all over you, clearly you need to read up more on Skylines before even looking at one.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well long term investment, will rebuild engine if necessary but it looks ok so far

Not a messer but it was goid value for r34 so bought it . Can't go wrong with r34 white carbon bonnet for 7900


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Fair enough.

You are the expert and its your money.

Enjoy!


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry bud ,

Didnt meant to offend . While i know little about skyline , i know a bit about cars and took the risk for the value

Few issues which happy to sort out

So will post later and ask for your help

I didn't want to offend anyone and appreciate input so thanks for all post so far


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

What trev is saying bud is your asking about cheap skyline mods then go and buy a skyline with a possible tired engine for £7900 after him giving you sound advice on which to go which could in fact cost you £6k to rebuild

The worst thing you can do is impulse buy a skyline never let the heart lead the head


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

^^^^ This.

No offence taken, I just found it all odd.


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

you can buy mine
Nissan Skyline R33 Gtst Heavily Modified | eBay


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

To be fair , i have ridden it for a while and it pulls hard. I think my expectation of it was very high but was wrong

I ride r6 and was expecting a reasonable output

I am not a cheap man but what i want to do is do it myself and learn 

Happy to take risk, that is with engine rebuild , all else i can do easy

I have signed up for something i do not have much information on so any guide or steer on this will be much appreciated


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

GTR or GTS /GTS. There is a reason why a decent GTR will cost you 8-10k and a GTS 3-4k

They are completely different and it has very little to do with power

Making a GTR fastish say 400 bhp is pretty easy . There are lots of GTRs at this level of tune already with an ecu upgrade giving around 400 and you shouldn't pay a lot extra for this. But..........

These are 15 -20 year old cars So if you get a dodgy one it will swallow your wallet for something to do. 
This is why good ones are the price they are and they never sell cheap because when maintained properly and treated with respect ( which costs £££s) they are a joy to own . and they are an amazing car 
But when they go wrong they are very costly so some don't get the right "care" and they should be avoided as they will cost a lot more in the long run.

GTS/GTSTs are good cars as well but sell for half GTR prices because people happily pay the difference. This really should tell you something

So if all you want to do is drive a high powered car get a GTST ( or an m3)


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, why would this be ? I didn't think gtr and gts have that much difference in price

So in a way have u wasted my 8k?


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

You bought it ???, are you still talking about the R34, if so, R34 what? GTT, GTR, you've got enough posts so why not put some pictures up and let us have a look.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the wealth of information on this forum is immense, but I would suggest you choose your questions wisely and pay attention to the information given, whether you act on that information is obviously up to you, but asking a bunch of questions, not really listening to the answers, then doing something completely different, is a little bit like starting a fire under a bridge that you probably don't want to burn, as you may need that bridge to get your project from the start line to the finish line at some point.

That being said, best of look with what ever you do, and hope it all goes well.


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

linux44 said:


> Ok, why would this be ? I didn't think gtr and gts have that much difference in price
> 
> So in a way have u wasted my 8k?


I give in, now your blaming someone else for spending your money....

No more posts from me, see ya.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Meant have I not u, early morning after 10 hours day  but do as u feel


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

It is an r34 gt s 2.5 with neo engine. 1998 with 90k on clock

Body looks clean and spotless

Has a carbon fiber bonnet with vent

Carboon spoiler 

I do lesson to people else why would i post and ask questions

When there, ireally liked it and was tempted so got it

It only had 1 owner since imported in 2013

Can't fault it be part of me thinks engine is weak but i could be wrong

Faults so far are:

Hicas light comes on every now and then after long drive. I am not bothered with it and may even switch it off

Pipe between turbo and exhaust is leaking needing a new gasket

I have seen a but of oil on the engine block just behind the turbo but engine oil is ok and turbo not burning oil . I checked the exhaust for traces of oil and also no black smoke etc

No detonation or ...

Backend really stiff and has nismo suspension so will need to work on it to see if i can raise it

Came with intercooler which on jdm parts is around 500 pounds

Bonnet around 780

Spoiler is 400 

And dashboard and internal look ckean for car of that age

As said before thanks for posts and am sure this is a good car but need few bits sorting

Will post some pics later as currently on my iphone


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

So what ecu is it running, what fuel are you running, what makes you think it's not detonating?


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure of ecu. I have seen posts peole talking about ecu their car is running on but don't know is honest answer 

I will find out and if you have any links that will help immensely 
Re detonation , i am listening to across gear ranges and rpm ranges and pulls as hard
No water temp increase 

It has the apxei auto timer that also shows A/F ratio and o2 sensor but to be fair i need to refresh my knowledge on what is norm for o2 reading

Re a/f , is 14.1 norm?


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

OK, sorry.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry on iphone so forgot ur lost question and can't edit earlier post.

It is bp oct 97 is shell 98? I can get octane booster bottles if that is what they are called

Silly question but what is ur mpg ?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Can't remember about a/f.

Mpg? About 200 miles to a tank.

The only true way to 100% know with confidence is to dyno the car.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

linux44 said:


> Ok, why would this be ? I didn't think gtr and gts have that much difference in price
> 
> So in a way have u wasted my 8k?


Uhm, you did that perfectly well on your own I would say, this is why you should have taken the pointers that was given and read up on the forum Before completing any deal, like Kev said the forum is full of knowledge but its up to you to actually read, ask and take in the answers.

difference between a gtt and gtr is massive, different drivetrain, engine, exterior, interior, suspension is all very different.

Hope all goes well and you didn't get put off as its generally a friendly place but its hard when people just wont listen to advice, people on here take their cars seriously and a lot of new owners don't realize what it takes keeping them in good running condition. Buying a good base car is fundamental and I just hope you wont be disappointed.

That said, welcome to the forum and put some photos up.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you guys recommend any decent kit for compression test as want to get a kit and do it myself

Also want to change oil/filter and fuel filter

Where do you get ur parts ?

What oil do you put it ? I normally do castrol race or performance version


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

FakeThinkpad said:


> [
> 
> That said, welcome to the forum and put some photos up.



Many thanks and so far i am please
What i am after is high bhp and willing to spend on it but diy it

also hope u saw my note saying i meant i not u . Can't edit the post on my iphone


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

linux44 said:


> Do you guys recommend any decent kit for compression test as want to get a kit and do it myself
> 
> Also want to change oil/filter and fuel filter
> 
> ...



I use castrol edge 10w60 oil 
There are a lot of other oils it's best to get an expert opinion so pm opie oils on traders forum with the spec of your car and he'll point you in the right direction 

As for comp test any comp tester will do as long as it reads in psi 
A good strong stock engine puts out 150+ anything under that and either you have sticking valves or a tired engine, anything under 130 and either you have ring land or ring damage either way it's tired altho you can have up to 10% variation between cylinders


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

some pics we have all been waiting for 























i think mine has been converted to gtr ( body wise) am i wrong ?

I am trying to find the main differences in look of the car


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

The only thing that's GTR is the rear wing and that's not standard GTR and the front bumper maybe a GTR style but everything else is gtt

Does look tidy tho


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Got any engine bay pics


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

here you go , clean isn't it 

do you know where I could get the spark cover steel one ?
The current plastic one has its sides broken off.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Clean motor there 

Az


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I've had enough!!!!
Really had enough of this crap arguing over what makes a GTR/Skyline!!!!
Yeah...nice "Skyline" you have there.
"do you know where I could get the spark cover steel one ?"!!
Yeah,try this......
Skyline Owners Club | For Nissan Skyline Enthusiasts
OR
Skyline Owners Forum - Europe's Largest Nissan Skyline Owners Club
Loads of guys over there worrying about "the spark cover steel one"!!!!!
When you've decided to think about whether to spend £10K on this or £10K on that then you can WAKE UP to the fact you've bought a Drift Bin that will ONLY lose value NOT gain in value over time in the long run.
What DO YOU want?!!
Cudoss!!!
Cudoss = principles that should guide good scientific research.
No...you don't want that.
You desire respect!!!!!
Yeah......a "SKYLINE" that has 3000000000000000 HP!!!!!!!!!
Regardless!!!!!!!!!!
Anything called SKYLINE IS GOD!!!!!!!!
Like a 4 door non turbo wagon lol!!!!!!
If ALL you want is globally massive BHP figures and the WORD "Skyline" in the same equation then being very polite.........i think you are on the WRONG FORUM!!!!
As has been said before,have you actually been any further than Grand Turismo 1?!!
I entered the GTR world from a Standard 200SX 20yrs ago!!!!
I folded at 300bhp for the 200X.
Chalk and CHEESE!!!!!!
My BNR32 ripps my face off every time!!!!!!!!
You've bought an over weight drift car.
180SX ALL the way drift wise.
Want a step up from drifting?!!!!!
Try a REAL CAR!!!!!
A BNR32/33/34.
If you had at least ONCE tried a BNR you would NEVER buy anything other than BNR!!!!!
I thought my 300bhp 200SX could walk the walk UNTILL i tried a BNR32!!!!!
I was ****ing gobsmacked by 400bhp in an BNR32!!!!!!
The guys here LOVE their BNR's.
To have some swally belting out CRAP about GT's is just TOO embarrassing to talk about!!!!
Maybe i'm wrong.......
Or not....
Personally i am not very interested in your efforts as you have a VERY juvenile attitude.
But he ho..i have Aspergers and dont care lol!!!!!!
At least for ****s sake be a drifter OR a High Speed Cruiser!!
Wangan OR Midnight Club?
What are YOU?!!!!!! ;O)


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

That was a lot of crap to say for someone that has started and just wanted some opinion

If you don't like the fact i have the gt rather than gtr then i am afraid I can't change it

I am sure people were nicer to you or most new people to forum that the crap u wrote

And i can drift and do so in drift days not so sure of you


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

NO MATE!!!!
You've been on here since March 2008.
You have posted NOTHING but bollocks since then.
You have been given the best BNR advice in the English World since you started posting but have decided YOU know BEST!!!!
BUT YOU insist on asking crap from the BEST English GTR database in the WORLD!!!
Your last request was to ask "do you know where I could get the spark cover steel one ?
The current plastic one has its sides broken off."!!!!
Is that it?!!!!!!
Your BEST question is about some plastic part off an RB25S2?!!!!!!!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:
BUT in most of your enquiries ALL you talk about is BHP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You realize that with out Torque-BHP means NOTHING!!!!!|?????:flame:


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Call firefighters 

I have been but that was about it as decided not to get one in 2008

Number of years later bought one and i am just at the start

So my journey has started

May replace my e36 with a gtr for drifting but will see


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Blablablablabla!!!!!!!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah......
And & NASSA have promised me a virtual shitter!!!


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

You are one moody wierdo no matter how nice i am


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well that got heated! 


linux44 said:


> Call firefighters
> 
> I have been but that was about it as decided not to get one in 2008
> 
> ...


Quick question mate as I've read the thread and you don't seem to know all that much about the various models of skyline yet - are you aware that the GTR models are permanent RWD with 4WD for when it's needed? Whereas the GTS(-T) are just RWD? 

You wouldn't want a GTR for drifting, trust me! 

It seems like you had your heart set on this car once you saw it so fair play for jumping in and getting it. I hope it turns out to be a goodun and the only way to learn about cars like these is either pay your way through every problem or just get stuck in and work it out yourself! There's plenty of help on here but to be fair there's more for your car on some of the other skyline forums as this is primarily for GTR owners and they really are quite different despite sharing the basics!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I will try to summon the powers that might me...............
"One moody wierdo".
I like that. :chuckle:
Yep...that is me lol.:chuckle:
Dude........i wish you NO harm.
At ALL!!!!
But you would be better off on the;
Skyline Owners Club | For Nissan Skyline Enthusiasts
Or the
Skyline Owners Forum - Europe's Largest Nissan Skyline Owners Club
You would have received a BIG response if you had started from a more 
benign status.
Look...........some guys here run their GTR's with peanuts.
Others with more.
And some peeps seem to have a never ending run of Dwarves from the end of the Rainbow!!!!!!
The point IS THAT to run a GTR takes a LOT more than running a GT!!!!!
To come on here going BLAAAAAAAAAAAA GTS LOADS OF CASH!!!!!!!!!
POWER!!!!!
600 Million BHP!!!!!
SKYLINE!!!!!!!!
WILL NOT MAKE YOU ANY FREINDS!!!!!!!!!
We have ALL SEEN IT. DONE IT!!
Been there!!!!
Done it!!
****ed the cash on that!!
Blablabla.
DO NOT FOOL A FOOLER!!!!!!
You seem to have a lot of catching up to do.
That is not to dissuade you but to educate you!!!!!!!
WE are here to help.
Please try and follow advice NOT ignore it!!!!!!!!:flame:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Reading your other thread, have you insured it?


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

border1 GOD!!!!!!
You have the patience of a saint!!!!!
Sorry......i do NOT!!!


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

blitzman said:


> border1 GOD!!!!!!
> You have the patience of a saint!!!!!
> Sorry......i do NOT!!!


Everyone starts somewhere mate, plus I'm not the sort to sit at home getting angry at the Internet - life's too short for that!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Crikey I was going watch f&f 7 tonight don't think I'll bother I'll just watch the thread


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Border i am NO teenager or near that lol!!!!
Without getting willies out i am probably much longer in the tooth than u think.
So things might "starts somewhere mate" but it might be way back in time before YOU lol!!!!
Yeah "life's too short for that"!
That is why my post count is the same as yours even though i have been on here since 2006 and you have been since when.......oh 2014.
Mate i have seen a thousand of these guys go bye.
They spend NO money on traders.
They buy badly and disappear!!
These guys give a BAD reputation to the GTR guys and sometimes i call a spade a spade!!!!!!
A BAD PENNY!!!!!!!!
If you remember what a PENNY is LOL!!!!!!
PS. This is about linux44 ffs!!!!!


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

blitzman said:


> I will try to summon the powers that might me...............
> "One moody wierdo".
> I like that. :chuckle:
> Yep...that is me lol.:chuckle:
> ...


I am a time served member on the skyline owners forum and this dummy has popped up on there also but under a different name (stranger12) and he is driving us all crazy. All the same questions and posts on there as on here. And a few have had a pop already on there, And he's only been there 4 days


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

*ahaa*

Thanks guy. 
I smelt a rat with him.
Sorry.......
Maybe i am a fascist?!!
I met someone the other day and they asked what car i drive...
I didn't want to say.
No relevance to me or them really.
I tried to divert the conversation.....
I said "oh a Japanese Car.".
"My boyfreind has a SKYLINE,have you heard of that?!!"
Yeah.....is it an R33 GTS?
"YES!!!! HE loves his Jap cars lol!!"
I felt like saying "yeah. It's a pile of crap!!!!"
Am i bad?


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

blitzman said:


> Thanks guy.
> I smelt a rat with him.
> Sorry.......
> Maybe i am a fascist?!!
> ...


Ha ha I cant comment really because this is my first gtr, before ive owned 4 GTST's over the last 12 years so ive been into skylines a while. But now im in a BCNR33 and im never looking back


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

blitzman said:


> I felt like saying "yeah. It's a pile of crap!!!!"
> Am i bad?


No, I'd just say a bit of a twat.

Yes, a GT-R is a better car but mocking a GTST makes anyone look like a knob.

They are (when looked after) great cars.

I'd happily eat most GT-R's on track with my old track GTST.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

2 trash talkers against me then .

I get it if you don't want to view the post then don't 

I get the GTR is the god and GT nothing but hey I have one now and too late to change .

@Rb25mark when you say I am driving all crazy , I don't see how by asking question.
I am new to skyline and sought help. don't like it then don't reply .

it is an open forum. 

@boarder1, I know gt is rwd where as gtr is awd and you can have torque splitters etc .

I have admitted it before , I didn't know or think there is such a big difference between GT and GTR but now I know and still learning so mr shit talker, 

don't need your flaming hot posts .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So did you get it insured?


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes but it is on my current policy as temp car for 4 weeks 


after that will change it over as main car.

4 weeks cost me £79


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

blitzman said:


> These guys give a BAD reputation to the GTR guys and sometimes i call a spade a spade!!!!!!


Remind me again who is giving the GTR guys a bad rep.. ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

linux44 said:


> yes but it is on my current policy as temp car for 4 weeks
> 
> 
> after that will change it over as main car.
> ...


All mods declared?


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes why?

@LiamGTR , I think he is the main one as not very helpful . I think he needs to do some anger management course as from his posts all I can see is blah blah smash keyboard , blah blah crap blah smash keyboard.

calm fellow


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Was this me a few years ago ?


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Haha.
I'd rather Drift an S13 chassis over any R chassis.
Anything,any day any time lol.
Been there,seen it,done it and sent the post cards home lol.
And that was a LONG,LONG time ago.
LONG before Fast & Furry Freinds!!!

Yeah sure stick more HP on a drag stip or some track slag and you will win.
That's true of any car.
But just look at the true road value of BNR's like GitR's et all and the GTR pound for pound will shit on most of the competition given a reasonable outlay.
This is not an argument about GTR's and GT'S.
This thread seems to be about a ..... person who was unwilling to take the forums advice and expects to be "respected" for being a god for buying a "Skyline".
Sorry but i am not willing to fawn to this.
Personnally i am glad my car has no badges on it.
I just hope no one sees the Skyline on the rear bumper!!
Maybe folks think i go "diffing" and drive like a complete knob outside Halfords!! 
Got some new LED's!!!
No.
I love my BNR32 because of it's racing heritage NOT because some dick has a mate with a Skyliner with 3thousand Horse Power!!!!!
Yeah...rant over.
Even though it's part of my DNA..........
BNR32 LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

nice mr r32


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

blitzman said:


> Haha.
> I'd rather Drift an S13 chassis over any R chassis.
> Anything,any day any time lol.
> Been there,seen it,done it and sent the post cards home lol.
> ...


WTF are you on about? This chap is a new member/user, he has just bought a skyline and asked a few questions. Does it matter what the badge says? If anyone is coming across as a complete idiot its you. Take your keyboard an stick it up your arse. If you can't say anything nice or constructive don't say anything at all.

To the OP. Welcome to the forum mate. You seem to have gotton a bite of a frosty welcome. I can see why tbh but you are learning so thats fine  

An this forum is not just for GTR's its for all skylines. 

People need to chill out a bit lol.

Jeff


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks Jeff.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

If you need help with anything mate just send me a PM. Regards the hicas, don't just lock it off as it is a good bit of kit if its working correctly. If you are going to drift though you need to get shut as the system is designed to keep traction on the back and it can make it hard and unpredictable to drift. Looks like a very nice 34 from the pic's though.
If you are thinking of buying a boost controller, get a good one. Although if you just want to knock it up a bit a bleed valve will work ok. If it still has a ceramic turbo don't go above 1 bar if you want the turbo to last any length of time.

Jeff


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

that is brilliant .

I am actually doing drifting and realised the back end can be unpredictable when you come of the gas for a sec which I think hicas kicks in when you have your foot on the gas and then switches off.

switching it off, would it fail mot ?

is it simple fuse unplug or hope that means wheels will be straight or do I have to follow a procedure before switching off so that rear wheels do not get turned ?


re boost controller, I am thinking of hks but think it is expensive and don't know how hard it will be to wire it diy.


thanks for the good words, much appreciated


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

linux44 said:


> that is brilliant .
> 
> I am actually doing drifting and realised the back end can be unpredictable when you come of the gas for a sec which I think hicas kicks in when you have your foot on the gas and then switches off.
> 
> ...


If you lock out the HICAS take the bulb out from behind the dash, then no problems with MOTs.

I've used a GReddy boost controller and it was excellent for my needs. If you are running a stock/remapped ECU then I'd say something like the GReddy would be plenty good enough.

Mine is sat at the back of my garage only because I replaced my ECU and that can now control the boost.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

You have a few options regards the hicas. 1x is the tomi lock kit, its a small computer that wires into the hicas ecu that tells it everything is fine and you get some shims to shim the rear rack. You can fit a lock bar that removes the motor and you will have to pull the hicas light bulb in the dash as it will stay on. Last option is a complete hicas delete kit, this maybe your best option as the car has some miles on it and the rear hicas ball joints are likely to have some play in them. The ball joints are a bugger to get out so you will probably be best to pay to get it fitted but you will need an alignment afterwards. Its about £200.00 for the delete kit I think and around £100 for the tomi one. What ever you do it will need an alignment.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

sure, if I only pull the fuse and remove the bulb would Hicas still work ?

I guess it doesn't matter re ball joint etc as I won't be using it so they can have as much play in them .

re boost controller I am thinking of getting power fc commander with the handheld device as soon want to upgrade to 450ish 

does power commander do this ?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

linux44 said:


> I am trying to find the main differences in look of the car


Congratulations on your purchase. I do hope you enjoy Skyline ownership.

In all honesty, I find it just a little mystifying that in the time that you have been a member you seemingly haven't perused the threads of other members. Perhaps then you _may_ at least have been a little more aware of the differences between the different variants of each generation of Skylines and indeed the GTRs.

In any event, I consider myself fairly new at all of this as there is always a great deal to learn but from an exterior perspective where your car is concerned, there are notable and numerable differences between yours and the GTR (BNR34) variant..

- different front and rear bumpers
- headlamps are different*
- rear quarters are flared on the BNR34
- your car appears to have a BNR34 spoiler but on aftermarket leg/stands

*The R34 GTR came with at least two different type of headlamps IIRC. The UK Spec R34 GTR would have had chrome housed halogen headlamps where the JDM car would have come with Xenon headlamps with a dark housing.

Everyone is different when it comes to the cars. I personally am not in the least bothered by BHP output. Rather, my personal focus is to ensure my cars are mechanically maintained as best as is possible and for them to be nice and clean again where possible.

Before I bought my R34 GTR, I remember buying a book by Andy Butler on the Skyline and the Duke DVD on the Nissan Skyline GTR which served as good points of reference for my own research. This forum itself is a treasure trove of knowledge. You just have to look around. 

All the best.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

p.s. On the topic of the flared rear arches, this is one thing I love about the BNR32/BCNR33/BNR34. The flared rear arches are just plain awesome. The lesser spec single turbo GTR/GTS variants can be distinguished a mile off with the skinny flatter rear arches.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

many thanks, I agree I should have done much more research than just jump on it but got caught up in the moment and was one of those moments.

I was starting to learn about differences but then ...

I will in time .

I hope I won't get attacked for this but what I like is the bhp and hence why picked skyline as you can gain such as high bhp with minimal cost .

looks also fascinate me .


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

linux44 said:


> sure, if I only pull the fuse and remove the bulb would Hicas still work ?
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter re ball joint etc as I won't be using it so they can have as much play in them .
> 
> ...


Your ball joints still keep the rear wheels aligned so even if you disable HICAS they'll still be there and if they're worn then you'll always have a skittish back end - best to replace them entirely with a delete kit that'll make sure your back wheels are always pointing in the right direction and it'll help loads!


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

linux44 said:


> sure, if I only pull the fuse and remove the bulb would Hicas still work ?
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter re ball joint etc as I won't be using it so they can have as much play in them .
> 
> ...


the fc commander is a bit outdated and you are better of looking at LinkG4 PnP, Haltech or similar as it will give you better options and more tuners to choose from, a search will give you all the information you need and then some.

https://www.google.se/#q=site:gtr.co.uk+power+fc+or+linkg4


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

The rack will move on the back. Its basically a steering rack so any play in the ball joints will result in movement of the rear wheels. 
Do not just pull the fuse, all the systems are integrated. Do it properly or not at all. This is a moving part on the rear, if you just pull a fuse as you say there is still a chance it will move and it also may not be straight.
Regards the ECU. The Power FC is the ecu and the commander is the hand held device for monitoring. Just plugging a new ecu in will not give you 450bhp.
If the engine is stock you will be looking at a upgraded AFM, injectors, ECU, fuel pump, FPR, new turbo, remap and cams and you will be one the limit really for a 90k engine. 

Jeff


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

makes sense Jeff, I think I was misunderstood.

What i meant was to get power fc and commander as first step and then turbo etc and ultimately reach that point .

when i did a compression test on my engine all returned 190 psi on cold with exception of cylinder 5 being 180.
warm test resulted in all being 195 psi which is excellent I think .

it could be the previous guy before me rebuilt the engine but I won't know !

re hicas, it makes perfect sense and it is clear.

are most of these ecu plug and play ? I have seen power fc that allows you to change ecu parameters your self including mapping .


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Were are you based mate? As I think maybe coming to a meet might be better as people can show you what they have done and the mistakes they have made as this will save you a fortune. Iv got a r33 GTR and I run it on a very small budget. I do almost everything myself with the exception of the engine build. The GTR shop built and fitted it for me and put a few of my mistakes right lol. Very good chaps over that place.
If you get the correct fitting ecu it will be plug and play.

Jeff


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

London , north London and can travel to get insight .

very good recommendation


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd definitely recommend just letting someone with more experience deal with it. "Just unplugging the fuse" etc. on any car, but especially a Skyline (with its associated Skyline tax), can become VERY costly and you'll instantly regret the decision to "just" do something.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

What do you classify as north London?

One thing I would advise is don't fit everything bit by bit, you'll only incur more remap costs etc (which you will need after fitting the majority of the parts you mention) , I'd advise getting all the parts and fitting at once.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

linux44 said:


> makes sense Jeff, I think I was misunderstood.
> 
> What i meant was to get power fc and commander as first step and then turbo etc and ultimately reach that point .
> 
> ...



Those are great results and the 5 th cylinder is within 10%
Looks like a strong engine you have.. Well done that man***127995;


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

love it


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

linux44 said:


> love it



Good man just bear in mind tho whilst you collect parts for more power the stock turbo is limited to .85 bar anything over that and it will self destruct as its ceramic just something to bear in mind so it don't kill your engine also if I remember correctly gtst run a two stage boost so the gtt could as well and these are plumbed a little differently if your planning on fitting a boost controller..

Good boost controllers are
Avcr 
Gizmo ibc
Greedy profec b


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Enfield north London


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just re read the last post

Is 0.85 safe which is around 12 psi compared to the stock 5 and 7( 2 stage)

Nonmods required just increase it right?

What hp difference would i get

If you melt the turbo by going too high, engine would be find just turbo failing correct ?
If turbo fails what are a common symptoms and is it just a case of replacing it?


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello mate and what an awesome thread to read.. I feel moved!

I have a series 2 GTST which is running 430BHP. Here's how I got there:

Full exhaust, downpipes and turbo elbow with de-cat
Z32 AFM
550CC injectors
Hybrid turbo
Front mount intercooler
K&N air filter
Uprated fuel pump and fuel filter
Gizzmo Electronic boost controller
Rising sun custom re-map (Bells autos) 
Adjustable actuator - although not required
Iridium plugs
Mapped on Shell V power at 1.2BAR boost

You will find as you start upgrading parts on the standard map the car will start to bog down from ignition retard and overfuelling. This was happening around 4K RPM with mine.. It's important to get the mapping sorting whenever you get any mods done.

I fitted a lock out bar for my HICAS and removed the dash bulb and I think the car has become a lot more predictable when it's not pointing the right way!

I also upgraded my brakes to GTR Brembos all round and this too has made a hell of a difference! For the small cost, also get yourself a brake stopper and braided lines too as this also makes a noticable improvement.

All the best,

Al


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

If your turbo fails from higher boost if its stock turbo the ceramic wheels will disintegrate if that happens keep your foot down don't back off


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Can you remap the Standard ECU for the GTS and GTR?

Who maps these?

Az


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

DazGTR , lol that was funny so will not run it that high.

@BIGALR33, how much did that cost you ( changing calipers )? I suppose second hand not brand new


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi,

Rising sun who are now Bells auto services re-mapped my stock ECU. They map it in real time and then burn to a chip which they installed in my ECU. I think they're the only guys who can do this and I'm not sure about the difference between my ECU and the GTR or R34 GTT.. I guess give them a bell and find out 01962 773729 - Speak to Richard

With regards to the Brembo set, I picked up a full set second hand on here for £650 ish (I think off the top of my head) This was with EBC front discs and RED stuff pads all round too.. I had to buy a pair of rear discs to match as the fronts were slotted and dimpled and not the rears (I'm a bit anal about stuff like that like that)

Keep your eyes peeled on here and Ebay or even post in the wanted section, which was where I found mine

Al


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

With regards to changing them, I did it myself and is pretty straight forward although it's worth picking up some braided brake lines to suit.. Get some dot 5 fluid in there at the same time

Al


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Also, I had to change to an Ali rad from stock as I was getting temperature issues when at high speeds for any length of time.. This may be part to do with the old rad being caked up with crap over the years, but defo worth the swap as they're only cheap


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, and also fitted an N1 water pump which probably also helps in that department


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

linux44 said:


> DazGTR , lol that was funny so will not run it that high.
> 
> @BIGALR33, how much did that cost you ( changing calipers )? I suppose second hand not brand new


Daz isn't joking - if your turbine wheel starts bouncing around the housing you need to keep the throttle open to blow the pieces down your exhaust. If you get straight off the accelerator the vacuum will pull pieces into your combustion chamber and destroy your bores and pistons


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

So the shaft is sucked through the exhaust system so both compression and exhuast turbine go out of the exhaust system meaning no turbo ?


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

linux44 said:


> So the shaft is sucked through the exhaust system so both compression and exhuast turbine go out of the exhaust system meaning no turbo ?


The exhaust turbine wheel is the issue - it's ceramic so when it goes too fast/hot it can essentially shatter and come off the shaft. At that point if you just blow the pieces out of your exhaust you just end up with an N/A skyline as the compressor wheel and shaft won't spin without the turbine in place!


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

that makes sense but If I don't take my foot of the gas then it will still go out or stay there, right ?

or negative pressure sucks it through exhaust port ?

by the way , is there a way to know when it goes such as big bang or something ?

was I right saying 14 psi is max on it ? this is based on what I have seen on forums and is my turbo t3 by default ?


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

linux44 said:


> that makes sense but If I don't take my foot of the gas then it will still go out or stay there, right ?
> 
> or negative pressure sucks it through exhaust port ?
> 
> ...


Exactly, if you close the throttle the vacuum sucks the pieces back through the exhaust ports if you're unlucky! 

I haven't had it happen to me but I'd imagine it'd involve loud noises, sudden loss of power and a great big sooty cloud out the exhaust while you're plowing far more fuel in than air

If you see adverts for upgraded turbos with metal internals this is what they're on about. The ceramic turbines are really light so great for responsive turbos but only at the boost they were designed for i.e up to 1 bar. Metal turbine models are able to take more abuse but the turbines are heavier so theoretically laggier


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

sure, mine is T3 right ?

what else can I replace it with ?


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

linux44 said:


> sure, mine is T3 right ?
> 
> what else can I replace it with ?


I'm not familiar enough with GTS-T sorry, need someone else to confirm that one!


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Just get a turbo with steel internals. It'll be physically the same as yours but with steel inside instead. Probs set you back around £500


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

R322 said:


> Can you remap the Standard ECU for the GTS and GTR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RSP/bells autos/dyno tuner do remaps of stock gtst/gtt ecus but you can't remap GTR ecu unless it's a R32 GTR and that you need a nistune board which is what I'm running


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

would that turbo be good for 500bhp power ?

or is it wiser to get some thing like gt35 ( i think )


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Stock turbo is good for around 290hp on a good day...

Yes the gt35 is a good turbo but don't forget to factor in a decent manifold 6 Boost are great but your looking at £1k then there's a custom downpipe then a decent ecu I'd go for link G4 plus mapping then there's the other mods you need to support said turbo... 
It ain't cheap bud they never are


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Agree, 2-4k in and then you might need a rebuild after that which is another 4k at which point you ask yourself why you dident go for a RB26 in the first place. Skyline is not cheap no matter what.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

ok so I am doing it in stages and don't want to spend the money and then start all over again and bin the one I have hence prepared to pay premium in stages


At the moment the car is decatted so for GT35 is below what I need:

1x turbo

1 x exhaust manifold

1 x pipe from turbo to downpipe?

1 x ecu (G4?)

1 x 600 or above injectors

1x coil pack set 

1 x decat ( it already is so no need)

1 x front intercooler ( i have it so just need to install)

with above setup, can I expect above 450 at flywheel 

what would be the 0-60 , under 4?
on stock internals what bhp can you get from GT35?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

450 on stock internals at a push 480 but it would have to be a spot on map and that your on the limits on what the Pistons can handle


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Love it


Am i seeing this right that for gt35 the cost is only 200 brand new? With all braided lines etc?

For exhausted manifold what would you get and how much would it be ?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Your enthusiasm is quite something and to be applauded but...........

200 ??? Either you've missed a zero or are in fantasy land or a computer game.

I am trying not to be too harsh but there really is no point in asking questions if you are going to ignore the answers.

For example
What you should have done is waited and bought the gtr that Ron at R K tuning is selling for 6k . 

That's what the advice was - take your time don't buy the first car you see. 

Yes I know it's Easy to give that advice and of course it's far more difficult to follow but that doesn't make the advice wrong. 

Same with the turbo upgrade

You can't just bolt a turbo on . I'm not going to repeat how to do it - because someone has already taken the time to give you a complete run down of the work required for your car.

And all in has to be at least £2k 
For example
turbo and ancillaries second hand 500-1000 Boost controller £150 injectors £300 ecu 500 and that's if you buy used and get lucky then mapping 300-500

So good luck but please follow the advice you are getting


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Stop looking on eBay at the cheapest thing available and thinking it's good.
£200 for a turbo and lines, if you want your car to run for a week go for it.

There is a reason why proper turbos are £1200-1500 upwards.
You cannot do things for the bare minimum, it's not a ford fiesta. 

I'm still impressed people are still answering your posts seriously. That's a rare thing on here if you show you can't listen to the advice people have already given.
Patience isn't always the strongest thing on this forum.
Lol


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

To be fair i do follow advise

I looked at ebay with turbo number gt30 or 35 and there is tons in there for 300-400 hence why i asked

They seem to be cheap chineese but garret more like 1k 

That is why i asked

Re gtr and gt, again i wish I had a GTR but i prefer the look of R34 to all older models so i am happy with the GTT and as long as i get 500 bhp from it that is all that matters

I have the look and also have the power , many may disagree and say gtr is prestigious and .. But for me it is the power

I would love to have GTR r34 but don't have 20k plus currently 


Also not throwing up questions out there randomly, have spent hours on the net but be easy on a new starter 

Not testing anyones patience 

Hope I clarified i listen and not been rude and ignore


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

You answered your own question really.
Cheap Chinese or UK bought and warranted Garrett.

As said but properly or buy twice.
By all means get a second hand turbo off the forum or similar, plenty come up.
Although get it checked out by a company who know what they are looking for.

Manifolds again you get what you pay for; cheap manifolds often have poor fitment, thin materials prone to cracking and bad flow design.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

I know but thought gt35 is a branded one rather than a general model made by different companies

All clear now

Re manifold i am thinking 6 boost, any good?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

6 boost manifold is the one to go for.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

one of a number of excellent manifolds available but all will be over a grand new.

so back to the inevitable...........................

Tuning a skyline (properly) means opening wallet big time . 
The words cheap reliable and skyline rarely appear in the same sentance

still it could be worse after all you only want 400-450ish .................(at the moment)


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

linux44 said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> Am i seeing this right that for gt35 the cost is only 200 brand new? With all braided lines etc?
> ...



If the turbo is genuine Garrett then expect little to no change from £2000 

Manifold 6 Boost all the way but they're £1k plus import fees unless you can get one here


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

linux44 said:


> would that turbo be good for 500bhp power ?
> 
> or is it wiser to get some thing like gt35 ( i think )


Probably not, but you'll get 430bhp out of it with steel internals - there's a hell of a cost difference for the extra 70 bhp you seek


----------

